# Comunicación USB de PC-PIC con EasyHID



## ELECTROUSCO (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola amigos, estoy trabajando en un proyecto donde quiero usar comunicación por el puerto USB del PC, y tras indagar un buen tiempo me decidi a usar el EasyHID siguiendo las instrucciones del fabricante. Bueno genere el codigo del PIC y para el PC, compile el codigo del pic y lo programe pero a la hora de conectar este al PC el aviso que sale en pantalla es que se encontro un nuevo dispocitivo conectado pero luego dice que no se reconoce y que no funciona correctamente. Les pido muy cordialmente que si alguien tiene idea de esta herramienta me y sabe como solucionar este problema me haga llegar esta información y muchas gracias.


----------



## dragonspirit (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola

Yo también estoy interesado en comunicar un PIC con el PC para descargarle los datos que guardo en su memoria. ¿Teneis algun ejemplo o un tutorial del HID?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ingmalote (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola, espero me pudan brindar ayuda, estoy apenas usando el EasyHID y bueno ya me genero mi supuesto codigo para el PicBasicPro, y el VisualBasic5, el lio es que cuando intneto compilar el codigo del archivo generado con extension.pbp, el Mplab me manda errores y sin haber movido nada, me podrian ayudar y decirme como cimpilar este codigo para asi agregarle instrucciones de salida a mi Pic, estoy trabajando un 18f4550, mi duda esta en que no se como hacer bien para compilarlo este archivo en el Mplab para meterselo al pic, espero me puedan brindar su ayuda, gracias.


----------



## esp_1 (Oct 11, 2007)

estoy haciendo el proyecto de fin de carrera y tengo que pasar datos de una memoria externa del pic al pc, y voy un poco perdido. si pudieras enviarme algo
gracias


----------



## gato_akrata (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola esp_1

Yo realice un proyecto similar para unos amigos. Te lo describo. Tiene 2 entradas analogicas (V e I) ademas posee un teclado matricial para ingresar unos datos de 4 distancias, tiene un boton de adquisicion de dato (cuando esta estable, lo manejo con una interrupcion) para guardar los 3 datos en formato flotante con 3 cifras significativas en una EEPROM externa (I2C). El menu tiene la opcion de transmitir los datos al PC via USB, pero yo utilizo la configuracion de teclado, es decir cuando conecto el aparato y habilito la transmision de los datos, el PC lo reconoce como un teclado USB, con lo que me ahorro los drivers. (Tambien tengo la version de comunicacion CDC y Custom, que si necesitan un driver especial), ademas, para visualizar los datos es suficiente con abrir Excel o el block de notas y los datos se "escriben" en el.

Obviamente conservo los descriptores de ID y PD para que funcione correctamente, pero el driver es generico de Windows (no lo he probado en WinVista)

Se me olvidaba! uso el 18F4550 con oscilador XT (no doy con el HS!)


----------



## esp_1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Me lo he pensado mejor y creo que lo que podria ser más cómodo sería almanezar los resultados en un pendrive y luego conectar éste al pc, en vez de utilizar unas quantas eproms externas y luego pasar-lo por usb al pc. No tengo ni puta idea de cómo funciona ésto. Si me podieras aclarar algo te lo agradecería. De todas formas, si sabes cómo funcionan esas eproms también me gustaría saber-lo.
gracias por estar atento al fórum


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 14, 2008)

Por fin pude hacer funcionar el HID con CCS y visual basic 6.0, el que necesite información y códigos que se meta al link. 

Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F45/2550


----------



## Mushito (Abr 12, 2012)

no mames moyano, alli solo hay 100 paginas que solo sirven para el pajaso


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 12, 2012)

aqui encontraras una plantilla que a mi me ha reslutado util para mis proyectos de adquisicion de datos con PIC y visual basic (todas las versiones)...

USB-HID HIDComm.exe para 64 bits (win 7 y win vista)


----------



## MARIOCUSI (Ene 27, 2018)

al querer compilar proton id, con el codigo que me dio el programa easyHID, me sale error en el descriptor del usb "nombrecualquiera.inc", cual sería la solución?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 27, 2018)

¿Generaste el archivo .inc con EasyHID?
¿Tienes el archivo de descriptores USB "nombrecualquiera.inc?
¿Si lo tienes, lo estás llamando correctamente desde el programa?

Normalmente, EasyHID crea ese archivo con el nombre: EasyHIDDESC.inc
En el programa también coloca el mismo nombre de archivo: USB_DESCRIPTOR = "EasyHIDDESC.inc"

Todo eso era válido para versiones viejas del compilador, las nuevas versiones ya no soportan  USB_DESCRIPTOR como declaración.
 Ahora debe usarse Include "Nombre_del_Archivo.inc"
Algunas declaraciones del archivo .inc deben llevar Declare al inicio.
Por ejemplo:
Declare USBIN_AUTO_POLL  = OFF
Declare USBOUT_AUTO_POLL = OFF
También debe envolverse con Asm y EndAsm todo el contenido del archivo *.inc
Esto último no sé si funcione correctamente con ProtonIDE, ya que con PICBasic Pro no es necesario.

Si lo anterior no te da resultado, será recomendable que actualices Proton IDE.
Recuerda que para una mejor respuesta, debes siempre adjuntar tu proyecto.
Mira por aquí: *¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?*


----------



## MARIOCUSI (Ene 28, 2018)

Saludos. Exacto, la plantilla que me da easyHiD me da el descriptor y no compila(Captura1.jpg) y al leer el manual y como dices, a cambiado, debe poner Include "HID_DESCRIPTOR" (Captura2.jpg) compila, pero al modificar la plantilla de visul basic que me genera no se logra la comunicación usb con proteus, entonces cual sería la solución? o que debería hacer? . Leí tambien esto y concluyo que aun no sale alguna solución, o quizás ya salio, no lo sé (Captura3.jpg)   . Y si el caso no se puede,  como podría lograr la comunicación visual basic-ccs c- proteus, encontré ejemplos pero no me explican exactamente que se debe hacer. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 28, 2018)

No sé qué versión de Windows estés usando pero si es x64, no funcionarán los controladores USB de proteus.
Y si tu versión de Windows es x86, tampoco sé si los tengas instalados.
Mejor realiza una prueba en físico, porque emular USB HID en proteus en bastante lento.

Si al final te decides por usar PIC C, no tendrás problemas y no necesitas que alguien te explique cómo hacerlo.
El mismo entorno instala ejemplos en la carpeta *Examples*. (Hasta ahora tiene 16 ejemplos)
Por ejemplo: *ex_usb_hid.c*
Y también incluye los controladores en la carpeta *Drivers*.

Si requieres más información, puedes utilizar el buscador de Foro.

Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F45/2550


----------

